# Just took delivery of the big cousin



## Vertex (Apr 22, 2014)

I remember some post here asking "what else in your garage?".... well, here's my newest addition :mrgreen:


----------



## Uncle_rob (Apr 25, 2014)

Vertex said:


> I remember some post here asking "what else in your garage?".... well, here's my newest addition :mrgreen:


My God, what a machine. Massive congrats.

Incredible piece of kit


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

That fella is wearing a mighty odd pair of sunglasses


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Where exactly do you live?


----------



## Vertex (Apr 22, 2014)

Nem said:


> Where exactly do you live?


Hong Kong. The background is the HK Airport's Super Terminal One (HACTL)

This piece of news is all over the internet already  (http://www.carbuzz.com/news/2014/5/14/F ... d-7720316/ )


----------



## Vertex (Apr 22, 2014)

here's TTOC & one of the MOST PRECIOUS/EXPENSIVE key in the world :mrgreen:


----------



## Uncle_rob (Apr 25, 2014)

Vertex said:


> I remember some post here asking "what else in your garage?".... well, here's my newest addition :mrgreen:


Stunning! Simple as that


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

You jammy git :twisted:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Very nice indeed, enjoy


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Are you related to Andy McNab?

Nice car btw


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

J•RED said:


> Are you related to Andy McNab?
> 
> Nice car btw


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

That is more than a car, it's a stunning work of art.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Not sure what to make of this post, pretty go smacked by the design of that lambo and didn't know it existed. It's a real Mona Lisa of the car world.

Most expensive car in the world at £3.3million, receipt is in Swiss francs and has a value on there of just over £17k.

Was that the deposit, balance, hire cost or fuel cost? :lol:

If that was me I wouldn't be lurking on a TT forum I'd be out driving the beast.  

Paint it matt black and you have there the next Bat car. 8)


----------



## bilajio (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vertex (Apr 22, 2014)

J•RED said:


> Are you related to Andy McNab?
> 
> Nice car btw


I read his books.... that's 'bout it :roll:


----------



## Vertex (Apr 22, 2014)

Naresh said:


> Not sure what to make of this post, pretty go smacked by the design of that lambo and didn't know it existed. It's a real Mona Lisa of the car world.
> 
> Most expensive car in the world at £3.3million, receipt is in Swiss francs and has a value on there of just over £17k.
> 
> ...


That was air-freight charges + insurance

Good advise! Well taken! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I was going to say that was most likely the shipping charge 

So you're the second owner then?


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

What profession are you in out of interest?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Naresh said:


> What profession are you in out of interest?


I'd be somewhat surprised if his profession wasn't an Airport Cargo Handler


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> Naresh said:
> 
> 
> > What profession are you in out of interest?
> ...


Nail. Head


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Whats with the reverse burka?

Nice wheels though.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Amazing car.

I wonder who the owner is.


----------



## Vertex (Apr 22, 2014)

W7 PMC said:


> Naresh said:
> 
> 
> > What profession are you in out of interest?
> ...


Then you'll be surprised.... here's it is in the garage :mrgreen:


----------



## Vertex (Apr 22, 2014)

sour grapes.... it's the same everywhere in the world...ROFL!!!

now I suppose you want to see the keys...

(just FYI... cargo handlers don't get to keep the keys)

Cheers!


----------



## Vertex (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey 'W7 PMC': wanna buy it? Only 60km so far.... :mrgreen:

(Too much time on your hand? I've got too much car on MY hand... :mrgreen: )


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Do the custard test..... Google it if you dont know what it is

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Vertex said:


>


There's a dead persons arm hanging out the drivers side


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

what happened to the front of it,,, that is just dreadfull


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

It's just eaten that dead person and is pulling a very smug face.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Vertex said:


> Hey 'W7 PMC': wanna buy it? Only 60km so far.... :mrgreen:
> 
> (Too much time on your hand? I've got too much car on MY hand... :mrgreen: )


Cool. This is the best 'i know someone with a flash car' thread i've seen for a few days

Why would it be sour grapes? You've got an Audi TT (perhaps) so very little there for me to be sour about

As said elsewhere, your story doesn't stack up & neither do your photos. That said, if you do own that car then well done you :-*


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Whats with the worlds worst identity concelement? Be as well making everyone wear sunglasses :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

brian1978 said:


> Whats with the worlds worst identity concelement? Be as well making everyone wear sunglasses :lol:


I know, why hide ever ones eyes but keep the faces & surroundings viewable. One of many oddities, but hey i guess if you own a $4 million car that's only one of 4 in the world (3 in the public domain) it's ok to be a bit weird :lol:


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

Sweet car... Looks even better on here :roll:

http://www.gtspirit.com/2014/05/13/lamb ... hong-kong/

Chester's pics are awesome https://m.facebook.com/suzukiproduction ... 1&refid=17


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

From Wikipedia:


> The prototype, Car Zero, is finished in grey and includes an Italian flag vinyl on both sides of the car. The engine is a development of the Aventador's 6.5 L V12 and produces 750 PS (552 kW; 740 bhp).
> 
> Only three production cars were produced, a green, white, and red one, each representing a colour of the Italian flag. Car Zero, which was the vehicle on display, will be retained by the factory for the museum. The three production cars cost €3.12 million each, and all three were sold.


This looks like Car Zero to me, which means it's probably arrived in Hong Kong to be displayed at the 'pop-up' Lamborghini museum that's just opened there.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Spandex said:


> From Wikipedia:
> 
> 
> > The prototype, Car Zero, is finished in grey and includes an Italian flag vinyl on both sides of the car. The engine is a development of the Aventador's 6.5 L V12 and produces 750 PS (552 kW; 740 bhp).
> ...


This one is the white one though. The 3 single colour cars (White, Red & Green) are all customer cars according to the blurb. Red & Green are in the US & White is heading to Macau via HK which is where this fella appears to have taken the photos.


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

Spandex said:


> From Wikipedia:
> 
> 
> > The prototype, Car Zero, is finished in grey and includes an Italian flag vinyl on both sides of the car. The engine is a development of the Aventador's 6.5 L V12 and produces 750 PS (552 kW; 740 bhp).
> ...


Car 1 with Red accents: http://thesupercarkids.com/veneno-jfkairport/
Car 2 with Green accents: http://thesupercarkids.com/second-lambo ... delivered/
Car 3 with White accents (the one in this thread): http://thesupercarkids.com/lamborghini- ... t-like-it/


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Hmmm... so when it says they made a red, green and white one, it actually meant they're all grey with a thin coloured stripe?


----------



## Macester (May 24, 2014)

wow, that is lovely, jammy git! /notjealousatall


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Spandex said:


> Hmmm... so when it says they made a red, green and white one, it actually meant they're all grey with a thin coloured stripe?


Yep & this is number 3 by all accounts so the last of the Customer cars.


----------



## Vertex (Apr 22, 2014)

Spandex said:


> From Wikipedia:
> 
> 
> > The prototype, Car Zero, is finished in grey and includes an Italian flag vinyl on both sides of the car. The engine is a development of the Aventador's 6.5 L V12 and produces 750 PS (552 kW; 740 bhp).
> ...


Yeah... go google & check the currently public display in Hong Kong. Lambo HK was quite embarassed....to say the least. May be you should even pop an official question to Lambo to be sure :mrgreen:

Just for your information: This is the 'Bianco' (white) car (note the white stripe)

A word of advice: Don't guess (with your eyes closed), do some research.


----------



## Vertex (Apr 22, 2014)

W7 PMC said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Whats with the worlds worst identity concelement? Be as well making everyone wear sunglasses :lol:
> ...


Yeah...that much I admit. I'm weird :mrgreen: (& loving it!!)

(Not in the Veneno, but a Brit sensation...)



















*Goodnighty blokes!!  *


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Vertex said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > brian1978 said:
> ...


That's a Roller, no question


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Vertex said:


> A word of advice: Don't guess (with your eyes closed), do some research.


Reading a page on Wikipedia was about as much interest as I could muster I'm afraid.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Vertex said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it is a Rolls Royce as the Speedo is reading far too low a Top Speed & what's that Power Reserve display? Would suggest it's a tree hugger vehicle but no idea what as it doesn't look like a Tesla & the rest of that breed you'd not want to shout about, especially if you are the 3rd Veneno owner :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Definitely a rolls Royce, but I couldn't tell you which one. They have a power reserve gauge, it's far to vulgar to have a rev counter


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Most people hide their number plates not their faces.......

did you buy the key on ebay? 

J
xx


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Nem said:


> Definitely a rolls Royce, but I couldn't tell you which one. They have a power reserve gauge, it's far to vulgar to have a rev counter


All Bentleys & RR's i've seen recently have a rev counter (not sent the new Baby Rolls close up yet though). What use is a Power Reserve Gauge as it doesn't mean anything. Also no way a modern Roller would have a Speedo that tops out at 160mph as they'll all be able to touch 200 nowadays.

Does look Rolls like but i'm sure our mutual friend will tell us what this is & that it sits alongside his TTS & Veneno :lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

W7 PMC said:


> All Bentleys & RR's i've seen recently have a rev counter (not sent the new Baby Rolls close up yet though). What use is a Power Reserve Gauge as it doesn't mean anything. Also no way a modern Roller would have a Speedo that tops out at 160mph as they'll all be able to touch 200 nowadays.


2014 Rolls Royce Ghost dials:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Spandex said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > All Bentleys & RR's i've seen recently have a rev counter (not sent the new Baby Rolls close up yet though). What use is a Power Reserve Gauge as it doesn't mean anything. Also no way a modern Roller would have a Speedo that tops out at 160mph as they'll all be able to touch 200 nowadays.
> ...


That answers that then. Good job i can't afford one then as although it looks the part, i've not owned a car with a 160mph speedo for about 20yrs (may be a slight exaggeration that).

Also what use is Power Reserve, how does 60% translate to RPM. Stupid Germans messing with RR.


----------



## Vertex (Apr 22, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> Most people hide their number plates not their faces.......
> 
> did you buy the key on ebay?
> 
> ...


O gawd.... how did you figure that one out.... thought I had it all covered [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

W7 PMC said:


> Also what use is Power Reserve, how does 60% translate to RPM. Stupid Germans messing with RR.


I'm not sure when the power reserve dial came in, but I've seen a few pre-German Rolls with no tacho or power reserve meter at all. To be honest, if you're leaving the gearbox to do the gear changes (and most RR drivers will be) why would you want a tacho?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Vertex said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Most people hide their number plates not their faces.......
> ...


Custard test..... with a lemon on top.

Or it hasnt happened :lol:


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

W7 PMC said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


As I suggested earlier. 
I thank you :lol:


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> Vertex said:
> 
> 
> > Lollypop86 said:
> ...


I suggested the custard test a week or so ago but got no response haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Depends on 1) birds custard is available in HK and 2) the OP owns a tin.

What kind of people have a spare £3mill free to spend on a car anyway and feel the need to display it on a forum? I'd be too busy driving it or picking up women. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Naresh said:


> Depends on 1) birds custard is available in HK and 2) the OP owns a tin.
> 
> I'd too busy driving it or picking up women. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Or both lol :lol: :twisted:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

well once again he seems to have you all on that,,,,judging by his avitar he has no prob there either 8) ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
haha,, loving this thread..


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

roddy said:


> well once again he seems to have you all on that,,,,judging by his avitar he has no prob there either 8) ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> haha,, loving this thread..


You don't know what could be at the other end of those legs though. It could well be Eurovision winner Conchita Wurst :lol:

Yet more uncertainty. :roll:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Spandex said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Also what use is Power Reserve, how does 60% translate to RPM. Stupid Germans messing with RR.
> ...


But this is meant to be the new Sporty Rolls to appeal to a younger buyer so surely a Rev Counter is a must as this one has paddles etc.

Still can't get past a Speedo with such a low top speed but hey ho i'm not a typical or untypical RR buyer.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

roddy said:


> well once again he seems to have you all on that,,,,judging by his avitar he has no prob there either 8) ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> haha,, loving this thread..


Hardly likely to be his Missus as her legs are far to long so the o/p would look like a dwarf


----------

